
List of File Signatures - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_signatures
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

The Unix 'file' command:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_(command)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_\(command\))

